# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Culebra

## JoshA

After a wonderful week on Puerto Rico with family, we flew to Culebra. This was a challenging landing flying over beautiful Playa Flamenco between two hills, bouncing around due to turbulence, banking hard left about 20 feet off the starboard hillside and landing on the runway. Like SBH with a turn at the end.



Culebra is a beautiful island. We ate lunch at Mamacita's while watching Duke beat Florida State. Then we saw Flamenco beach from ground level. One of the most beautiful stretches of sand and water I've experienced.



We went to the Dinghy Dock for dinner and heard a great, hypnotic, Conga band.



The music ignited a party with  the whole bar tapping out rhythm and dancing and generally showing off their style. What a great day!

----------


## marybeth

Well, the same restaurants are still going strong since our visit several years ago!  We sat next to the water at Dingy Dock and watched the tarpon swimming and presumably begging for food.  Flamenco beach is awesome, did you get any pics of the tank?  

We did a great snorkel there, forget the name and he who remembers everything is still sleeping...anyway, it was a hike to get there but the reef was spectacular.

Also loved the pastries and cafe con leche from the little shop in Dewey.

Have fun!  Would love to see your pics at Baz.

----------


## JoshA

> Would love to see your pics at Baz.



I'll be glad to share my pics at BAZ. Culebra is so beautiful that they don't do it justice. 

Today we zoned out at Zoni beach. Maybe even more spectacular and definitely wilder than Flamenco with Culebrita and other islands close offshore. Had a great dinner with sophisticated food at Susie's. Tomorrow we take a boat to Culebrita. We are loving Culebra.

----------


## Peter NJ

Josh keep the pics coming

----------


## JoshA

> Josh keep the pics coming



Flaky internet is keeping me from uploading any pics from my laptop. Words typed from my cell phone will have to do.

Today, after a bumpy boat ride, we climbed to the lighthouse on Culebrita for spectacular views. Then we hiked down to Tortuga Bay. This is the most beautiful beach I have seen. Later, we snorkeled Tamarindo Bay and swam with sea turtles. A dinner at Heathers Pizza followed for another perfect day.

Tomorrow, we fly to a highly civilized Caribbean island, St Barts.

----------


## JoshA

Internet has returned. Here is the view of the original lighthouse from the newer metal tower light. Part of Tortuga Bay is visible closest to the lighthouse.



Here is a view from the ground that doesn't come close to doing it justice.

----------

